# Dual Purpose Shotgun



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

In home defense situations, lots of people sing the praises of the 870. I was on the Remington web site and their was a model with a slug barrel and a skeet/hunting barrel. 

Is there a pump or semiauto gun out there where a barrel change converts it from an adequate skeet gun to a shot firing home defense gun?


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

I put an 18.5" barrel on my 870. Makes for just the right size.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

guardrail said:


> I put an 18.5" barrel on my 870. Makes for just the right size.


 Can you put a different barrel on it to to out for skeet? No desire to hunt.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I have a Mossberg 500 that I use for both home defense and trap shooting. It came with an 18.5" barrel, which I normally leave on there. I purchased a 28" Accuchoke barrel with an interchangeable choke for trap, and could probably use it for hunting if I wanted. I'm sure the Remington 870 has similar interchangeability.

KG


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Smitty79 said:


> Can you put a different barrel on it to to out for skeet? No desire to hunt.


Yup the original barrel.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Mossberg flex....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have an 870 in 20 gauge that I bought with the 18-1/2" improved cylinder barrel and extended magazine, for my wife to have at home. She never expressed any interest in learning to shoot it, so I bought a 20" rifled barrel (for sabot slugs) and a Burris Fast Fire and turned it into a hog gun. I could, for about $200, buy a barrel threaded for Rem-Chokes and use it for various types of bird hunting. It's a versatile shotgun.

As for being able to do this with a semi-auto, I'm not sure, but in the course of shopping online for the 870, I ran across similar barrel offerings in Remington's semi-auto models.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Harryball said:


> Mossberg flex....


That looks convenient, but at $800 or $900 MSRP, plus cost of the additional parts to swap out, you could just buy two or three Mossbergs anyway.

KG


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

kg333 said:


> That looks convenient, but at $800 or $900 MSRP, plus cost of the additional parts to swap out, you could just buy two or three Mossbergs anyway.
> 
> KG


They are not that expensive. MSRP, is not street price.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Harryball said:


> They are not that expensive. MSRP, is not street price.


Street price on a new Mossberg 500 is around $250. Even if you figure the Flex version is only $600 street price, it's still double the cost for an easier-to-swap forearm and stock (the barrel swap on the regular and the Flex is the same).

KG


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

kg333 said:


> Street price on a new Mossberg 500 is around $250. Even if you figure the Flex version is only $600 street price, it's still double the cost for an easier-to-swap forearm and stock (the barrel swap on the regular and the Flex is the same).
> 
> KG


Cabelas has the flex at 439.00 and buds has the regular at 379.00 which is the 60 dollar difference that the rep was talking about. Those are todays prices.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking at the Mossberg Flex series and cannot decide which one I should get. I really want something that is multi-purpose, hence the flex. On HD, I would like to get either the barrel that has the scallops in the end of the barrel for defense or the barrel that has the bayonet mount. Does anyone have any experience with these and which one did you choose and why. I am leaning more towards the first option but the second one should make people stop and rethink upon seeing a nasty bayonet hanging off a 12-guage shotgun. The scalloped end would work especially well in tight quarters.

I am also wanting it to hold as many rounds as possible so a 9 round would be my first choice a 6 round my second choice. I also would want to be able to have a light mounted underneath to help me locate BG's in the dark.

I also want to use the gun for trap, skeet, bird-hunting and possible deer hunting. This would mean I would need a longer barrel with an adjustable choke. Again, the flex.

But which one, the 500 or the 590A1? The Mossberg website is not really helpful in comparing the different models and there is not a lot of information listed for each model. I also found they have a Blackwater model but have not found a lot of other user input about this particular configuration.

If anyone has a lot of experience with these that can give their input in helping me decide which model to get, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

